# Would her color be nice for shows?



## Khrissyboo (Jan 14, 2014)

bump


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

ANY well behaved and healthy horse all gussied up is a good color. I think you will want to try to use tack that compliments her coat color. =D


----------



## Khrissyboo (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks! I was thinking red and white or a soft lavender.


----------



## Alexandra V (Jul 6, 2013)

I think she would definitely look nice with purples and whites to contrast, and I find that a lot of dark horses also look very good in red. She'd look good in a dark hunter green too, but I'm biased because that's my favourite colour 

She's gorgeous by the way! I'm sure she'd look good in a show ring no matter what colour she was.


----------



## DraftOn (Dec 4, 2013)

very beautiful! I do believe any well behaved horse has has good a chance as any other. No Matter Matter color! 

Ascents would really boost her!

Patterns, mellow colors and so on. 

Bright colors are nice but you want them to see the horse performing, not the saddle pad ;D but something that will definatly catch someone's eye!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftOn (Dec 4, 2013)

she has a beautiful build!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Khrissyboo (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks all of you! Belive it or not at the end of last August she was just pulled out of pasture and had a job again. It took a bit to build her muscle up again. She was owned by a big show judge and kicked to the curb at six and sat in pasture for seven years with no reason. So this is her first year back to showing and I already have a lavender saddle pad. Thanks so much for the help 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftOn (Dec 4, 2013)

lavender will be perfect! And that's crazy! Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sparkoflife (Jul 8, 2012)

She's very pretty. I think lavender would look really good, and then hopefully you won't have to deal with people that dont know their stuff asking if its a boy or girl


----------



## SouthernBumpkin (Feb 6, 2014)

Lovely looking girl, and I think she would shine in the show ring!! Haha, I'm just a sucker for darker horses wearing yellow or red. But I think honestly any color would most certainly "Pop" on her because of her dark coat color..
I bet even a salmon color would look real nice..


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

A horse doesn't need to be a "special" color, to be a special horse 

So is her color super-flashy and spectacular? Nope sorry, it's pretty plain. 

Is that a bad thing? No!!! She's a nice common color. It's ok. Most horses are common colors (mine is too). 

Since when do you ride the color? Don't worry, she'll be beautiful in the show ring.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

I had a horse the exact same color and believe it or not, he looked AWESOME in orange!


----------

